# Trojaner täuscht falsche Überweisung vor



## Heiko (21 Juli 2011)

Das BKA warnt in einer Presseveröffentlichung vor einem Trojaner, der beim Einloggen vorgibt, der Bankkunde hätte versehentlich eine Überweisung erhalten. Aus diesem Grund sei das Konto gesperrt worden, bis der Kunde den unverdient erhaltenen Betrag zurücküberwiesen hat.
Durch den Trojaner wird auch die Umsatzanzeige so manipuliert, dass der Betrag dort angezeigt wird. Im nächsten Schritt präsentiert der Trojaner dem Kunden ein bereits ausgefülltes Überweisungsformular und fordert ihn auf, den fälschlich erhaltenen Geldbetrag zurück zu überweisen. Das Problem dabei: der Betrag ging nie auf dem Konto des Kunden ein.
So wird der ahnungslose Bankkunde dazu gebracht, den Betrügern Geld zu überweisen.

Zur Pressemitteilung des BKA...


----------

